# Transporting a Motorcycle



## Mikeru

I need to be able to pickup a motorcycle I'm buying from a dealership that is far away enough that I don't feel confident or comfortable enough in my riding skills to have someone drop me off and I ride the bike back.  Being a noob inexperienced rider with 8-10 hours of seat time (all of which from the CSM motorcycle safety course), I think this would just be asking for trouble.

I'm aware that one can buy/ rent trailers designed specifically to transport motorcycles with, but unfortunately this is not an option for me since it would require me to buy and install a trailer hitch and wiring harness for my car which isn't really designed for such (although from Googling it has and can be done if all these things are installed).

The only other option I've thought of is to rent and drive a UHaul vehicle to the dealership and transport the bike home with.  In which case I'm not sure whether renting the U-Haul Pickup Truck or Cargo Van would be better to accomplish the job... being that it is a 250cc bike, it isn't huge or extremely heavy, so I'm sure it would be loadable into either the pickup truck or cargo van, but what I'm more concerned about is how safely I'll be able to transport a bike in either of these with the least possibility of the bike being damaged enroute home... so likely I'll have to call up U-Haul and see which they suggest.

If there are any other options or factors I should consider, I'd gladly take any advice or suggestions you have about transporting motorcycles.

Thanks.


----------



## desertrat

Mikeru said:


> I need to be able to pickup a motorcycle I'm buying from a dealership that is far away enough that I don't feel confident or comfortable enough in my riding skills to have someone drop me off and I ride the bike back.  Being a noob inexperienced rider with 8-10 hours of seat time (all of which from the CSM motorcycle safety course), I think this would just be asking for trouble.
> 
> I'm aware that one can buy/ rent trailers designed specifically to transport motorcycles with, but unfortunately this is not an option for me since it would require me to buy and install a trailer hitch and wiring harness for my car which isn't really designed for such (although from Googling it has and can be done if all these things are installed).
> 
> The only other option I've thought of is to rent and drive a UHaul vehicle to the dealership and transport the bike home with.  In which case I'm not sure whether renting the U-Haul Pickup Truck or Cargo Van would be better to accomplish the job... being that it is a 250cc bike, it isn't huge or extremely heavy, so I'm sure it would be loadable into either the pickup truck or cargo van, but what I'm more concerned about is how safely I'll be able to transport a bike in either of these with the least possibility of the bike being damaged enroute home... so likely I'll have to call up U-Haul and see which they suggest.
> 
> If there are any other options or factors I should consider, I'd gladly take any advice or suggestions you have about transporting motorcycles.
> 
> Thanks.




Pickup, a few tiedown straps and a ramp and you should be good to go. Don't even need a ramp if you have a couple buddies to help you unload.


----------



## glhs837

How far away is the place your buying it from?


----------



## Mikeru

45 minutes or so.


----------



## Dupontster

I am heading out to Pa right now to get one....I have a small trailer that I am transporting it on....Just make sure whatever you do to strap it down right....Stand it up and put 4 straps on it...Two in the front and 2 in the rear...Make sure all 4 are pulling close to even...Really no big deal....I will go get it for you but it wouldn't be until tomorrow or saturday....Today is taken...


----------



## letsgosailing

*motorcycle*

Call Motovation Cycles in ^Mechanicsville they transport bikes 301-472-1811


----------



## Mikeru

Dupontster said:


> I am heading out to Pa right now to get one....I have a small trailer that I am transporting it on....Just make sure whatever you do to strap it down right....Stand it up and put 4 straps on it...Two in the front and 2 in the rear...Make sure all 4 are pulling close to even...Really no big deal....I will go get it for you but it wouldn't be until tomorrow or saturday....Today is taken...



Ah, thanks for the advice on strapping it down.

The bike isn't at the dealership yet, won't be in until the end of the month, but I appreciate the offer .  Have fun in PA.



letsgosailing said:


> Call Motovation Cycles in ^Mechanicsville they transport bikes 301-472-1811



Cool, I'll have to check out what they'd charge.


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeru said:


> The bike isn't at the dealership yet, won't be in until the end of the month, but I appreciate the offer .



You bought a bike that you haven't sat on yet and are afraid to ride the 45 minutes home?....WOW


----------



## rich70

Where are you picking it up from and where do you live? Do you have any friends that will ride it home for you?


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> You bought a bike that you haven't sat on yet and are afraid to ride the 45 minutes home?....WOW



I used to get my dirt bike out to races by positioning the front tire in the trunk, removing the chain and tying it in, letting the rear tire roll on the road. Beverly hillbilly style. I might have taken the front tire off now that I think about it.


----------



## rich70

onebdzee said:


> You bought a bike that you haven't sat on yet and are afraid to ride the 45 minutes home?....WOW



I bought my first bike without ever having riding one before. My best friend bought one, so I wanted one too. Someone traded one in at my dealership, I liked it so I bought it. Never rode one but I had to have it. My buddy rode it home for me and I taught myself how to ride by just riding in my neighborhood. Now 20 years later, I'm still crusing!


----------



## onebdzee

desertrat said:


> I used to get my dirt bike out to races by positioning the front tire in the trunk, removing the chain and tying it in, letting the rear tire roll on the road. Beverly hillbilly style. I might have taken the front tire off now that I think about it.



I think mine would fit in the back of my truck if I put the tailgate down....zman's fits back there with it up


----------



## glhs837

If motovation doesn't work out, send me a PM, my schedule is pretty booked, but I might be able to help you out.....when I bought my bike, it was a sight unseen deal with a private seller, up in Romney, WV, and I used the trailer rather than deal with a temp registration on a bike I wasn't %100 I was going to buy. 

Heres a post I made over on the Vstrom forums about the best way to strap a bike down

How to strap your bike to a trailer. W/Pics  - Stromtrooper Forum : Suzuki V-Strom Motorcycle Forums


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> I think mine would fit in the back of my truck if I put the tailgate down....zman's fits back there with it up



Probably would.


----------



## SD1492

Don't own a bike, but saw this thread and wanted to add something. Make sure after you have straped it down and have started to drive, after about 2 or 3 miles pull over and check the straps to make sure they're still tite. I actually saw a dirt bike on the side of the road with the guys truck and trailer about 500 feet infront of it. The bike was tore up. I stopped to help him out putting it back on the trailer. Man was he pissed, but he had no one to blame but himself as he did not pull over after the first few miles to make sure it was straped down good. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you, just do your self a favor and check. It only takes a few minutes and you might be surprised at how loose the straps can get after hitting a few bumps. Good luck...


----------



## bohman

SD1492 said:


> Don't own a bike, but saw this thread and wanted to add something. Make sure after you have straped it down and have started to drive, after about 2 or 3 miles pull over and check the straps to make sure they're still tite. I actually saw a dirt bike on the side of the road with the guys truck and trailer about 500 feet infront of it. The bike was tore up. I stopped to help him out putting it back on the trailer. Man was he pissed, but he had no one to blame but himself as he did not pull over after the first few miles to make sure it was straped down good. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you, just do your self a favor and check. It only takes a few minutes and you might be surprised at how loose the straps can get after hitting a few bumps. Good luck...



This is good advice.  I don't own a bike either, but have transported plenty of stuff strapped on the roof of a car/van and it's surprising how loose the straps can get even after you thought you had it tight.  Go a couple miles, re-tighten, and then it should be fine after that.


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> I think mine would fit in the back of my truck if I put the tailgate down....zman's fits back there with it up



Is your bed 6' with the tail gate down? I figure that's what you would need. A couple more inches would be better.


----------



## basshawg95

*bad advice*



onebdzee said:


> You bought a bike that you haven't sat on yet and are afraid to ride the 45 minutes home?....WOW



as an MSF instructor, i preach 'being confident' in your ability to ride. that comes with time. you're being smart by arranging to transport it home. once you get it home, practice on a quiet street or parking lot until YOU feel comfortable taking it out in the world. don't let idiots like this guy influence your decision............


----------



## desertrat

Mikeru said:


> Ah, thanks for the advice on strapping it down.
> 
> The bike isn't at the dealership yet, won't be in until the end of the month, but I appreciate the offer .  Have fun in PA.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll have to check out what they'd charge.



You could always just get a truck and an old matress and lay it down. No gas in tank of course.


----------



## Dutch6

basshawg95 said:


> as an MSF instructor, i preach 'being confident' in your ability to ride. that comes with time. you're being smart by arranging to transport it home. once you get it home, practice on a quiet street or parking lot until YOU feel comfortable taking it out in the world. don't let idiots like this guy influence your decision............


onebdzee = guy?


----------



## onebdzee

basshawg95 said:


> as an MSF instructor, i preach 'being confident' in your ability to ride. that comes with time. you're being smart by arranging to transport it home. once you get it home, practice on a quiet street or parking lot until YOU feel comfortable taking it out in the world. don't let idiots like this guy influence your decision............



Besides the fact that I am NOT a guy, I wasn't trying to influence him either way, I believe I was asking him some questions....

As a MSF instructor, YOU of all people should know that if you are not comfortable on a bike, you will NEVER be comfortable riding it no matter how long you ride it....he stated that the bike was not at the place where he bought it and that tells me that he has not test driven it(even around the parking lot) and/or sat on it....How does he know how it feels if he has not done this?


----------



## onebdzee

Dutch6 said:


> onebdzee = guy?



he doesn't realize that girls ride bikes, too....sssshhhhh.....don't tell him...he likes to live in the 50's


----------



## Dukesdad

desertrat said:


> A couple more inches would be better.



what? No one jumped on this? I know you have heard it before DR


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> Besides the fact that I am NOT a guy, I wasn't trying to influence him either way, I believe I was asking him some questions....
> 
> As a MSF instructor, YOU of all people should know that if you are not comfortable on a bike, you will NEVER be comfortable riding it no matter how long you ride it....he stated that the bike was not at the place where he bought it and that tells me that he has not test driven it(even around the parking lot) and/or sat on it....How does he know how it feels if he has not done this?



Maybe he got on a similar one.



Dukesdad said:


> what? No one jumped on this? I know you have heard it before DR



I know, right? Gawd you put an easy one like that out there and....nothin'.


----------



## GWguy

Dukesdad said:


> what? No one jumped on this? I know you have heard it before DR





desertrat said:


> I know, right? Gawd you put an easy one like that out there and....nothin'.



Ah dang....   Did I miss the que?  I was busy.  Sorry.


----------



## onebdzee

Dukesdad said:


> what? No one jumped on this? I know you have heard it before DR





desertrat said:


> Maybe he got on a similar one.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Gawd you put an easy one like that out there and....nothin'.





GWguy said:


> Ah dang....   Did I miss the que?  I was busy.  Sorry.



I'm sorry....the dirty old man alert was going off near my head and I got a freaking headache

........pervs


----------



## aps45819

Mikeru said:


> I need to be able to pickup a motorcycle I'm buying from a dealership that is far away enough that I don't feel confident or comfortable enough in my riding skills to have someone drop me off and I ride the bike back.
> If there are any other options or factors I should consider, I'd gladly take any advice or suggestions you have about transporting motorcycles.
> 
> Thanks.



I can ride it home for you 

What is it and where is it?

You can give me a ride to Motovations to pick mine up when they get it fixed.


----------



## Dupontster

bohman said:


> This is good advice.  I don't own a bike either, but have transported plenty of stuff strapped on the roof of a car/van and it's surprising how loose the straps can get even after you thought you had it tight.  Go a couple miles, re-tighten, and then it should be fine after that.



Jus got back from PA and we stopped 4 times to check straps. It is my sons bike and he insisted on the 4 times...


----------



## onebdzee

Dupontster said:


> Jus got back from PA and we stopped 4 times to check straps. It is my sons bike and he insisted on the 4 times...



you can admit that you had to take potty breaks....we won't judge....well, some of them won't


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> you can admit that you had to take potty breaks....we won't judge....well, some of them won't



I forget, if you wet them they shrink or stretch?


----------



## Dupontster

onebdzee said:


> you can admit that you had to take potty breaks....we won't judge....well, some of them won't



Got a couple of them in too....


----------



## onebdzee

Dupontster said:


> Got a couple of them in too....



:inneedofdependsonlongtrips:


----------



## Mikeru

SD1492 said:


> Make sure after you have straped it down and have started to drive, after about 2 or 3 miles pull over and check the straps to make sure they're still tite.



Good idea, didn't think of that.



glhs837 said:


> If motovation doesn't work out, send me a PM, my schedule is pretty booked, but I might be able to help you out.....when I bought my bike, it was a sight unseen deal with a private seller, up in Romney, WV, and I used the trailer rather than deal with a temp registration on a bike I wasn't %100 I was going to buy.
> 
> Heres a post I made over on the Vstrom forums about the best way to strap a bike down
> 
> How to strap your bike to a trailer. W/Pics  - Stromtrooper Forum : Suzuki V-Strom Motorcycle Forums



Cool, thanks.  Bookmarked for future reference.



basshawg95 said:


> as an MSF instructor, i preach 'being confident' in your ability to ride. that comes with time. you're being smart by arranging to transport it home. once you get it home, practice on a quiet street or parking lot until YOU feel comfortable taking it out in the world. don't let idiots like this guy influence your decision............



Aye, that's what I plan to do- ride it around the parking lot and 25-35 MPH neighborhood streets until I feel more comfortable in my skills.  I'd prefer to minimize the possibility and chances of public embarrassment and heartache I'd have to endure if I laid down or dropped my new bike because I'm a noob rider and bit off more than I can chew.



onebdzee said:


> Besides the fact that I am NOT a guy, I wasn't trying to influence him either way, I believe I was asking him some questions....
> 
> As a MSF instructor, YOU of all people should know that if you are not comfortable on a bike, you will NEVER be comfortable riding it no matter how long you ride it....he stated that the bike was not at the place where he bought it and that tells me that he has not test driven it(even around the parking lot) and/or sat on it....How does he know how it feels if he has not done this?



Knowing how other boards on here are prone to trolls, I just ignored your post not knowing if it was an inquiry or what.

You are correct, I have not test driven the bike.  I have sat on it though, but not at the dealership I bought it- it was at a different dealership and the bike I sat on was one that was already sold/owned.  The bike I bought has sold out fast continually since it's release, so out of impatience and a sense of haste, I decided not to risk waiting to be able to test ride one before purchasing it... and technically I haven't purchased it yet, I've put a deposit down to ensure one is reserved for me when they come back in stock.

Ideally, I would have liked to test ride the bike before I put a deposit down on it.  However, at my skill level taking it for a test ride at the dealership would have tested my confidence level because the fact that I do not own the bike I would be test riding, would've given me more anxiety and put more pressure on me than otherwise.  I much prefer getting the bike home once it is owned by me, under insurance, and where I can decide to ride it at my own pace without any pressure.

Again, at my noob riding skill level, with only 8-10 hours of riding experience all of which obtained from taking the CSM motorcycle safety course... having not had the ability to test drive the bike is even more of a reason I should not ride it the 45 minutes home- even if it was identical to bikes I rode for the CSM motorcycle safety course.  And with my limited riding experience, I know that no matter what bike I bought I would not feel comfortable enough riding it the 45 minutes home, even if I had the chance to test ride it before purchasing.  

I'd prefer to read the owner's manual or at least skim through it before riding it anyways.

The more experience I gain riding, the more confidence I will attain and the more comfortable I will be riding the bike, that I have no doubt.  Had I grown up riding dirt bikes and what not, been taught to drive a car using a manual/standard, etc. etc. my comfort level might be a different story.

Anyways, it's not like there were very many options of street bikes that interest me and that I would have chosen to take for a test ride...  According to reviews and testimonials, the 2011 Honda CBR250R sounds like it's even more noob friendly than the Ninja 250R.  So I'm confident that with more riding experience I will be soon find myself far too comfortable and outgrowing the bike.  But I've come to terms with this, I've got to start somewhere.



aps45819 said:


> I can ride it home for you
> 
> What is it and where is it?
> 
> You can give me a ride to Motovations to pick mine up when they get it fixed.



I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll pass- it may be childish but I want to be the first to ride my new bike =D.


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeru said:


> Knowing how other boards on here are prone to trolls, I just ignored your post not knowing if it was an inquiry or what.



I can't believe you called me a troll....and what's worse than that, you IGNORED me 

Good luck with the new bike....take it easy and keep the rubber on the road....see ya out there


----------



## aps45819

Mikeru said:


> I appreciate the offer, but I think I'll pass- it may be childish but I want to be the first to ride my new bike =D.



Understandable :shrug:

If this is the 250 Honda, I don't think I'd be able to ride it for 45 minutes 
I don't fold up enough to use that bike.

.... However....

Once I get mine back from Motovations, I'd be happy to escort you


----------



## glhs837

Good boggely, aps, rtfp, man, its a CBR250, and he's reserved one when they come back in stock.


----------



## aps45819

glhs837 said:


> Good boggely, aps, rtfp, man, its a CBR250, and he's reserved one when they come back in stock.



 I figured that out


----------



## glhs837

Darnit, caught in a forum time eddy.....


----------



## basshawg95

onebdzee said:


> Besides the fact that I am NOT a guy, I wasn't trying to influence him either way, I believe I was asking him some questions....
> 
> As a MSF instructor, YOU of all people should know that if you are not comfortable on a bike, you will NEVER be comfortable riding it no matter how long you ride it....he stated that the bike was not at the place where he bought it and that tells me that he has not test driven it(even around the parking lot) and/or sat on it....How does he know how it feels if he has not done this?



well.....i guess you are the subject matter expert.
me? i've only been teaching m/c safety for 15 years, so i'll leave the comments for someone like you. as far as your statement about NEVER being comfortable, i totally disagree, but what do i know. 
as far as a test ride or sit on it..............thats his decision.


----------



## aps45819

basshawg95 said:


> as far as a test ride or sit on it..............thats his decision.



Very few dealers allow test rides these days


----------



## desertrat

basshawg95 said:


> well.....i guess you are the subject matter expert.
> me? i've only been teaching m/c safety for 15 years, so i'll leave the comments for someone like you. as far as your statement about NEVER being comfortable, i totally disagree, but what do i know.
> as far as a test ride or sit on it..............thats his decision.



My guess is we have a lack of communication here. I would say you can be comfortable, but not so comfortable you forget to be alert and aware.


----------



## basshawg95

*insert foot in mouth?*



desertrat said:


> My guess is we have a lack of communication here. I would say you can be comfortable, but not so comfortable you forget to be alert and aware.



lack of communication? maybe you should re-read your initial post where you said NEVER. regardless........i was trying to give someone some good advice, based on my experience. whether he takes my advice, is his choice. next time i'll leave the advice for a professional like you. nuff said.


----------



## desertrat

basshawg95 said:


> lack of communication? maybe you should re-read your initial post where you said NEVER. regardless........i was trying to give someone some good advice, based on my experience. whether he takes my advice, is his choice. next time i'll leave the advice for a professional like you. nuff said.



Once again, lack of communication. I never posted NEVER. That was someone else. I am not a professional and didn't give hime any advice except on getting a truck. I_ have_ ridden for over 40 years though. You are the pro, you know how to teach.


----------



## onebdzee

basshawg95 said:


> well.....i guess you are the subject matter expert.
> me? i've only been teaching m/c safety for 15 years, so i'll leave the comments for someone like you. as far as your statement about NEVER being comfortable, i totally disagree, but what do i know.
> as far as a test ride or sit on it..............thats his decision.



So, what you are saying, being the instructor and all, that I would EVENTUALLY feel comfortable on a sportbike?....I should go out and get one(unseen and untouched by me of course) and that I should ride it till I do feel comfortable?....Seriously, not going to happen....I have been riding off and on for the last 35 years and in that time have had the opportunity to ride several sportbikes....don't like them, don't feel comfortable on them, WILL NOT buy and ride one till I do feel comfortable....I, and my children, like my life more than that

I attended a motorcycle safety class several years ago and the instructor STRESSED the fact that you SHOULD make sure that you get a bike that you feel comfortable riding....for  your safety and the safety of everyone that is around you....So, if you are telling your students that they will "eventually" be comfortable on whatever bike they are on, you really should have your teaching certificate revoked.


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> So, what you are saying, being the instructor and all, that I would EVENTUALLY feel comfortable on a sportbike?....I should go out and get one(unseen and untouched by me of course) and that I should ride it till I do feel comfortable?....Seriously, not going to happen....I have been riding off and on for the last 35 years and in that time have had the opportunity to ride several sportbikes....don't like them, don't feel comfortable on them, WILL NOT buy and ride one till I do feel comfortable....I, and my children, like my life more than that
> 
> I attended a motorcycle safety class several years ago and the instructor STRESSED the fact that you SHOULD make sure that you get a bike that you feel comfortable riding....for  your safety and the safety of everyone that is around you....So, if you are telling your students that they will "eventually" be comfortable on whatever bike they are on, you really should have your teaching certificate revoked.



I concur. A sport bike wouldn't work for me anymore. Many moons ago perhaps. I'm thinking maybe a Boss Hog V8 with nitrous. Maybe a turbo kit also.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> I concur. A sport bike wouldn't work for me anymore. Many moons ago perhaps. I'm thinking maybe a Boss Hog V8 with nitrous. Maybe a turbo kit also.



Sounds good.

And who has your next-of-kin and living will records?


----------



## onebdzee

Wirelessly posted

Me....I got custody of him about 5 or so years ago


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> And who has your next-of-kin and living will records?





onebdzee said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Me....I got custody of him about 5 or so years ago



My friends....ahhh. It is nice to know I am so loved.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> My friends....ahhh. It is nice to know I am so loved.



  No problem.  We got your back......


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> No problem.  We got your back......



Oh yeah, I can't forget the wheelie bar either. By an odd coincidence I got an offer of free ADD insurance from the credit union today. Only a $3k pmt., but who wants be benficiary?


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Oh yeah, I can't forget the wheelie bar either. By an odd coincidence I got an offer of free ADD insurance from the credit union today. Only a $3k pmt., but who wants be benficiary?



ADD?  Adult Dementia Disorder?  You'd forget who you gave it to.





  yes I know what ADD is.....


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> ADD?  Adult Dementia Disorder?  You'd forget who you gave it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I know what ADD is.....



Whew, ok.


----------



## Mikeru

onebdzee said:


> So, what you are saying, being the instructor and all, that I would EVENTUALLY feel comfortable on a sportbike?....I should go out and get one(unseen and untouched by me of course) and that I should ride it till I do feel comfortable?....Seriously, not going to happen....I have been riding off and on for the last 35 years and in that time have had the opportunity to ride several sportbikes....don't like them, don't feel comfortable on them, WILL NOT buy and ride one till I do feel comfortable....I, and my children, like my life more than that.





desertrat said:


> I concur. A sport bike wouldn't work for me anymore. Many moons ago perhaps. I'm thinking maybe a Boss Hog V8 with nitrous. Maybe a turbo kit also.



No offense, but being in my mid-20's I'm probably relatively young compared to y'all... so if there's going to be a time that I ride sport style bikes, it's going to be now while I'm young rather than later.  As age wears on my body, I'd concur that I'll probably shift my preferences towards the more physically comfortable cruiser and touring style bikes.  However, for a bike that I plan to only own for a year or so as a means of leveling up my riding skills and then resell, physical comfort is not that big of a deal for me.  If I learn to ride a sport bike safely and proficiently first, adjusting to a cruiser later isn't going to be difficult at all compared to the other way around in my opinion.

Remember the bike I'm getting is not a supersport, it is definitely designed for noobs like myself since the seat isn't level or raised higher than the handlebars like other sports bikes and designed to be more comfortable to noob riders.  

When the time comes that I want to upgrade to a 600cc+ bike and a bike I will want to ride for longer distances at a time, comfort will be more of a factor.  But since I don't plan on riding this bike for extended distances and only for joy rides and the short commutes to work with the sole intent of gaining riding experience and familiarity with sport style bikes, I think I'll be able to cope with any physical riding discomfort that I may discover, if any.

I sit at a computer for most of the day, so in terms of my posture... it's horrible... I don't think being hunched over on a sports bike is going to be much of a change but an improvement to how I sit in my office or while driving my car.  But hell, what do I know.  

Also, while I know this is a superficial reason, one of the factors that has influenced my decision to go with a sport bike over a cruiser style bike is that sports bikes have more of a "cool" factor to me, and they appeal more to an image that I can see myself fitting easier.  I just can't see myself, a relatively skinny, young, Korean guy at 5'7" 140lb riding a Harley.  

Superficial, sure, but I'm stubborn and insist on a sport bike as my first ride... I admit it may not be the wisest decision, but again I'm young and wisdom concerning this falls within an acceptable amount of risk and is something I can afford to lack in this situation.  However, stubborn or not, I do learn from my mistakes and I'm serious about safely learning to ride, so if I'm going to hate riding sport bikes, the best thing for me to do is find it out on my own and change my personal preferences accordingly.

Nonetheless, I hear what y'all are saying and understand where y'all are coming from... I value all the opinions that have been voice, independent of whether I agree or disagree with them.


----------



## desertrat

Mikeru said:


> *No offense*, but being in my mid-20's I'm probably relatively young compared to y'all... so if there's going to be a time that I ride sport style bikes, it's going to be now while I'm young rather than later.  As age wears on my body, I'd concur that I'll probably shift my preferences towards the more physically comfortable cruiser and touring style bikes.  However, for a bike that I plan to only own for a year or so as a means of leveling up my riding skills and then resell, physical comfort is not that big of a deal for me.  If I learn to ride a sport bike safely and proficiently first, adjusting to a cruiser later isn't going to be difficult at all compared to the other way around in my opinion.
> 
> Remember the bike I'm getting is not a supersport, it is definitely designed for noobs like myself since the seat isn't level or raised higher than the handlebars like other sports bikes and designed to be more comfortable to noob riders.
> 
> When the time comes that I want to upgrade to a 600cc+ bike and a bike I will want to ride for longer distances at a time, comfort will be more of a factor.  But since I don't plan on riding this bike for extended distances and only for joy rides and the short commutes to work with the sole intent of gaining riding experience and familiarity with sport style bikes, I think I'll be able to cope with any physical riding discomfort that I may discover, if any.
> 
> I sit at a computer for most of the day, so in terms of my posture... it's horrible... I don't think being hunched over on a sports bike is going to be much of a change but an improvement to how I sit in my office or while driving my car.  But hell, what do I know.
> 
> Also, while I know this is a superficial reason, one of the factors that has influenced my decision to go with a sport bike over a cruiser style bike is that sports bikes have more of a "cool" factor to me, and they appeal more to an image that I can see myself fitting easier.  I just can't see myself, a relatively skinny, young, Korean guy at 5'7" 140lb riding a Harley.
> 
> Superficial, sure, but I'm stubborn and insist on a sport bike as my first ride... I admit it may not be the wisest decision, but again I'm young and wisdom concerning this falls within an acceptable amount of risk and is something I can afford to lack in this situation.  However, stubborn or not, I do learn from my mistakes and I'm serious about safely learning to ride, so if I'm going to hate riding sport bikes, the best thing for me to do is find it out on my own and change my personal preferences accordingly.
> 
> Nonetheless, I hear what y'all are saying and understand where y'all are coming from... I value all the opinions that have been voice, independent of whether I agree or disagree with them.



None taken, that is what I meant by wouldn't work for me anymore. had the stlye been out when I was 20-30 I may have bought one. Closest I came was a 1973 900cc Z1 Kawasaki. Fun bike.


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeru said:


> No offense, but being in my mid-20's I'm probably relatively young compared to y'all...



it has nothing to do with age...I have several friends that are in their 60's that ride similiar bikes as yours(little more cc's though)...as stated previously, it's a comfort thing....I personally don't feel comfortable on a sportbike(even in my 20's I didn't) plan and simple

Oh....I know of several guys that are your size that own rather large Harleys....it's their preference for a ride


----------



## Pete

A lot of peni being swung about in here.


----------



## GWguy

Pete said:


> A lot of peni being swung about in here.



Not me.  Lost mine in the divorce.


----------



## onebdzee

GWguy said:


> Not me.  Lost mine in the divorce.



I got balls and no peni


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> I got balls and no peni



Did you notice me demoing the cruise control on the way back yesterday?


----------



## onebdzee

desertrat said:


> Did you notice me demoing the cruise control on the way back yesterday?



You have cruise?....if you tell me you have reverse, I'm gonna wonder where your white tennis shoes were


----------



## GWguy

onebdzee said:


> You have cruise?....if you tell me you have reverse, I'm gonna wonder where your white tennis shoes were





All bikes have reverse.  Just some use foot power instead of engine power.


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> You have cruise?....if you tell me you have reverse, I'm gonna wonder where your white tennis shoes were



That's when I was rolling down 4 with my arms out and maintaining speed.


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:


> That's when I was rolling down 4 with my *arms out* and maintaining speed.



Oops MSF guy isn't going going to like that.


----------



## onebdzee

desertrat said:


> That's when I was rolling down 4 with my arms out and maintaining speed.



I thought you were showing off 



desertrat said:


> Oops MSF guy isn't going going to like that.



I think he left because I confused him with a valid point


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> I thought you were showing off
> 
> 
> 
> I think he left because I confused him with a valid point



Showing off my cruise control.  I don't think no hands would impress you much.


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:


> Showing off my cruise control.  I don't think no hands would impress you much.



Maybe next time I will plank at the same time.


----------



## onebdzee

desertrat said:


> Showing off my cruise control.  I don't think no hands would impress you much.



it doesn't....now if you jump up on the seat and act like you are surfing, THAT may impress me


----------



## Dukesdad

desertrat said:


> Did you notice me demoing the cruise control on the way back yesterday?



 *checkshisphonetobesureitstillworks*


----------



## onebdzee

Dukesdad said:


> *checkshisphonetobesureitstillworks*



DR owed me dinner and it was a last minute decision to take the bikes....if it's any consulation, I did think about you when DR was whining about there was a 10% chance of rain (he put his rain gear in his bags )


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> DR owed me dinner and it was a last minute decision to take the bikes....if it's any consulation, I did think about you when DR was whining about there was a 10% chance of rain (he put his rain gear in his bags )



Did not. I was praying for rain so I could see you in a wet t shirt.


----------



## onebdzee

desertrat said:


> Did not. I was praying for rain so I could see you in a wet t shirt.



you should have mentioned this before I chose a dark blue shirt to wear...kind of defeats the purpose


----------



## desertrat

onebdzee said:


> you should have mentioned this before I chose a dark blue shirt to wear...kind of defeats the purpose



I'll mention it next time also:


----------



## EmptyTimCup

I rode maybe 45 Min on a Suzuki 100 w/auto clutch ... 


went out and bought an used RM 250 for $ 500  had the jug bored, put a new Piston and Ring in, [ring broke and trashed the piston, the seller told me it might need replaced] and rode the piss out of it for 2 seasons ..... 3 sets of handle bars 2 brake assemblies, (yes I laid her down a couple times) and a new front brake cable and Sprockets and Chain (drop a tooth in back added one in front, gave her a little more top end) ... Oooo what fun 



Ride Safe .......


----------



## EmptyTimCup

onebdzee said:


> you should have mentioned this before I chose a dark blue shirt to wear...kind of defeats the purpose






:whiteteeshirtnobra:


----------



## onebdzee

EmptyTimCup said:


> :whiteteeshirtnobra:



rivateshowonly:


----------



## desertrat

EmptyTimCup said:


> :whiteteeshirtnobra:





onebdzee said:


> rivateshowonly:



Hey ETC!


----------



## Mikeru

Just revisiting this thread to jog my memory of the advice and tips given...

Unfortunately, it seems that the "at the end of the month (May)" estimate I got from the Atlantic Cycle & Power sales rep in Great Plains translated to "I don't know when, if ever, the bike will be in".

I decided to put a deposit down at Honda PowerSports of Crofton a few weeks ago when I realized I better not risk missing out reserving one from their shipment coming at the end of June- good thing I did this because the bike still hasn't come in stock at Atlantic Cycle & Power.  Not sure what's up with this Waldorf dealership, weather they're just a low priority on Honda's distribution chain or what. 

Earlier this week I went up and filled out all the paperwork and paid for the bike as soon as I got word from them that the Honda CBR250R shipment was on its way- I've squared away all the paperwork and have my bikes' VIN number et al... just not the physical bike yet ... while probably unnecessary for me to do, I needed some legally binding peace of mind to quell my paranoia about not getting my bike until its too late and I miss out on the majority of the riding season.  Anyways, I have more confidence that what I've been told by the Crofton dealership is accurate- the bike is en route and should arrive early this week!!! I'm crossing my fingers for Tuesday.

It's going to be a pain though because Crofton is like ~1.5 hours away whereas Waldorf is more conveniently located.

Waiting this long has been killing me... a few more days won't hurt.  It's just been depressing watching all the riders out these last couple months enjoying the days of gorgeous weather.


----------



## aps45819

If you want an escort to ride it home, I'll go with you


----------



## Mikeru

I appreciate the offer, but again, I don't feel comfortable enough riding the bike back even with an escort... especially since it would mean riding a good distance on 301/Crain Hwy.  

Also, one hesitation I've with accepting such gracious offers to help from people here, is the uncertainty on a date and time of pickup.  Speaking of which, still no bike.  While the Crofton dealership does a lot more effort to give me answers, my patience is wearing thin.

Anyways, going over my game plan for picking the bike up myself, I realized getting the bike ONTO a pickup/cargo van at the dealership shouldn't be a problem (I'm sure the dealership folk would gladly assist me) but once I get back home... there's the whole issue of getting it OFF the pickup/cargo van by myself.  While the bike is relatively light compared to some bikes (~359lbs)... I'd rather not risk dropping the bike unloading it from a pickup or cargo van.  

I don't have any wooden planks or anything since I live in an apartment.  Meh, just went out and bought 4x ratchet tie-downs, looks like I'm going to need to buy something to roll this thing off the pickup truck or cargo van.


----------



## Dupontster

Mikeru said:


> I appreciate the offer, but again, I don't feel comfortable enough riding the bike back even with an escort... especially since it would mean riding a good distance on 301/Crain Hwy.
> 
> Also, one hesitation I've with accepting such gracious offers to help from people here, is the uncertainty on a date and time of pickup.  Speaking of which, still no bike.  While the Crofton dealership does a lot more effort to give me answers, my patience is wearing thin.
> 
> Anyways, going over my game plan for picking the bike up myself, I realized getting the bike ONTO a pickup/cargo van at the dealership shouldn't be a problem (I'm sure the dealership folk would gladly assist me) but once I get back home... there's the whole issue of getting it OFF the pickup/cargo van by myself.  While the bike is relatively light compared to some bikes (~359lbs)... I'd rather not risk dropping the bike unloading it from a pickup or cargo van.
> 
> I don't have any wooden planks or anything since I live in an apartment.  Meh, just went out and bought 4x ratchet tie-downs, *looks like I'm going to need to buy something to roll this thing off the pickup truck or cargo van*.



Be careful...Those things will get away from you....Remember you are trying to roll the bike down a small board that may be 12" wide and you are walking down too...Doesn't leave too much room for a foot or 2....I have a small trailer with a drop down gate that works great if you want to borrow it....


----------



## glhs837

glhs837 said:


> If motovation doesn't work out, send me a PM, my schedule is pretty booked, but I might be able to help you out.....when I bought my bike, it was a sight unseen deal with a private seller, up in Romney, WV, and I used the trailer rather than deal with a temp registration on a bike I wasn't %100 I was going to buy.
> 
> Heres a post I made over on the Vstrom forums about the best way to strap a bike down
> 
> How to strap your bike to a trailer. W/Pics  - Stromtrooper Forum : Suzuki V-Strom Motorcycle Forums





Mikeru said:


> I appreciate the offer, but again, I don't feel comfortable enough riding the bike back even with an escort... especially since it would mean riding a good distance on 301/Crain Hwy.
> 
> *Also, one hesitation I've with accepting such gracious offers to help from people here, is the uncertainty on a date and time of pickup.  Speaking of which, still no bike. * While the Crofton dealership does a lot more effort to give me answers, my patience is wearing thin.
> 
> Anyways, going over my game plan for picking the bike up myself, I realized getting the bike ONTO a pickup/cargo van at the dealership shouldn't be a problem (I'm sure the dealership folk would gladly assist me) but once I get back home... there's the whole issue of getting it OFF the pickup/cargo van by myself.  While the bike is relatively light compared to some bikes (~359lbs)... I'd rather not risk dropping the bike unloading it from a pickup or cargo van.
> 
> I don't have any wooden planks or anything since I live in an apartment.  Meh, just went out and bought 4x ratchet tie-downs, looks like I'm going to need to buy something to roll this thing off the pickup truck or cargo van.




I know what you are saying, but this might really be your safest bet. I dont recall if you have a vehicle that can tow, but if you do, U-haul does rent small trailers that I think have a ramp built in. 

One other way to unload from a truck or other high vehicle is to get the rear end of the vehicle near a raised section of earth, so that you are unloading on a more level area.


----------



## Larry Gude

desertrat said:


> I used to get my dirt bike out to races by positioning the front tire in the trunk, removing the chain and tying it in, letting the rear tire roll on the road. Beverly hillbilly style. I might have taken the front tire off now that I think about it.



There're worse ideas...


----------



## GWguy

Larry Gude said:


> There're worse ideas...



Ouch.....


----------



## glhs837

YouTube - ‪How To Load A Motorcycle Alone‬&rlm;

some good does and dont here, watch a  few of the recommended ones....

Harley load fail

YouTube - ‪Loading Harley Fail.‬&rlm;

the easy way....

YouTube - ‪Loading a bike in the truck (the easy way)‬&rlm;


----------



## Dupontster

Here is how I load em.....

YouTube - ‪A stupid but funny way to load your bike.‬&rlm;


----------



## Mikeru

> Be careful...Those things will get away from you....Remember you are trying to roll the bike down a small board that may be 12" wide and you are walking down too...Doesn't leave too much room for a foot or 2....I have a small trailer with a drop down gate that works great if you want to borrow it....



Thanks for the offer, but it will probably be less of a scheduling and logistics task for me to just rent a U-Haul motorcycle trailer along with the U-Haul pickup.  

@glhs Heh, funny videos.  There are so many idiots who record their idiocy:  YouTube - ‪Guy loading a sportbike onto the truck fail‬&rlm;

It's times like this I wish I owned a truck or a vehicle with a hitch installed.  I have a Dodge Caliber... it doesn't have a hitch.  If I owned a pickup truck, I'd buy a single motorcycle ramp like the one used in glhs' first video.

If I find that I really get into riding, my next vehicle will definitely have a hitch so I can invest in a trailer of some sort to transport a bike.


----------



## glhs837

You know, your Caliber can tow up to 1,500lbs with a 150lb tongue weight. A small trailer and motorcycle wont exceed that. 

Dodge Caliber Trailer Hitch and Accessories

I have a similar setup on my Charger, and its fantastic. Bolted on in about an hour, the wiring install is supposed to be drilled through the trunk. but I leave mine coiled up and drape out through the trunk when towing. 

When not towing, its really invisible. Now, it is about $400 dollars, but I know having this setup on my car has saved me a bunch in truck rentals. Not to mention the ability to put stuff like bike carriers and cargo carriers on it. 

Do call Uhaul and ask them if thier pickups are set up to tow, I am not sure about that.


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> You know, your Caliber can tow up to 1,500lbs with a 150lb tongue weight. A small trailer and motorcycle wont exceed that.
> 
> Dodge Caliber Trailer Hitch and Accessories
> 
> I have a similar setup on my Charger, and its fantastic. Bolted on in about an hour, the wiring install is supposed to be drilled through the trunk. but I leave mine coiled up and drape out through the trunk when towing.
> 
> When not towing, its really invisible. Now, it is about $400 dollars, but I know having this setup on my car has saved me a bunch in truck rentals. Not to mention the ability to put stuff like bike carriers and cargo carriers on it.
> 
> Do call Uhaul and ask them if thier pickups are set up to tow, I am not sure about that.



I was going to recommend checking out JC Whitney for a bolt-on, but wasn't sure if the Caliber was front wheel drive or not.  Many times the car manufacturer doesn't recommend towing with FWD.


----------



## glhs837

Funny how many people are shocked to see the Charger towing, but they forget that in the 60s, families towed behemoth trailers around the country all the time with 4,000lb cars with big ol engines. About the Caliber, thats why I used the Mopar hitch, if it says Mopar, it has to pass testing.


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> Funny how many people are shocked to see the Charger towing, but they forget that in the 60s, families towed behemoth trailers around the country all the time with 4,000lb cars with big ol engines. About the Caliber, thats why I used the Mopar hitch, if it says Mopar, it has to pass testing.



I used to tow a very heavy 17' wooden boat and old ('64 ?) Johnson o/b with a Subaru Brat.  1500cc, 4 speed.  Trailer was twice as long and twice as heavy as the car.  Just glad I never had to panic stop...


----------



## Mikeru

glhs837 said:


> You know, your Caliber can tow up to 1,500lbs with a 150lb tongue weight. A small trailer and motorcycle wont exceed that.
> 
> Dodge Caliber Trailer Hitch and Accessories
> 
> I have a similar setup on my Charger, and its fantastic. Bolted on in about an hour, the wiring install is supposed to be drilled through the trunk. but I leave mine coiled up and drape out through the trunk when towing.
> 
> When not towing, its really invisible. Now, it is about $400 dollars, but I know having this setup on my car has saved me a bunch in truck rentals. Not to mention the ability to put stuff like bike carriers and cargo carriers on it.
> 
> Do call Uhaul and ask them if thier pickups are set up to tow, I am not sure about that.



Ok, cool thanks for the link..  I had briefly looked into how much money and how feasible it would be to install a hitch on my Caliber back before I first created this thread months ago, but if I recall I didn't get a feeling of confidence about it at the time; I couldn't comfortably determine if I would be able to install it myself without having to also buy some new tools, find the right parts, be voiding any warranties, etc. etc. with any good degree of certainty.  

But looking at these MOPAR accessories and reading their installation instruction PDFs (having access to these is the dealbreaker for me- being able to see these helps me to know if my Caliber's model year is compatible and what not), it's definitely something I have the tools to install on my own and will be seriously considering for future transportation tasks.  

Seeing how my bike's first service will be at the ~600 miles mark, I'm going to have to go through all of this again in the future likely, so $400 will probably be worth the investment and hassle in the long run.


----------



## glhs837

Mikeru said:


> Ok, cool thanks for the link..  I had briefly looked into how much money and how feasible it would be to install a hitch on my Caliber back before I first created this thread months ago, but if I recall I didn't get a feeling of confidence about it at the time; I couldn't comfortably determine if I would be able to install it myself without having to also buy some new tools, find the right parts, be voiding any warranties, etc. etc. with any good degree of certainty.
> 
> But looking at these MOPAR accessories and reading their installation instruction PDFs (having access to these is the dealbreaker for me- being able to see these helps me to know if my Caliber's model year is compatible and what not),* it's definitely something I have the tools to install on my own and will be seriously considering for future transportation tasks.
> *
> Seeing how my bike's first service will be at the ~600 miles mark, I'm going to have to go through all of this again in the future likely, so $400 will probably be worth the investment and hassle in the long run.




No kidding, that install is a piece of cake. I would add some antisieze to the threads, given the location but thats it. For mine, I had to loosen up my exhaust and drop it off the hangars, and cut away the plastic fascia support, since the hitch crossbar supports the fascia now.  Oh, and when you do, check these guys. I and many SRT-4 guys have been using them for years.

Hitch Receiver 1,500 lb with 1 1/4" opening

hitch is only $143 from them. Other pieces lower in cost also.


----------



## Mikeru

UHaul sucks, they didn't have a receiver to attach the pickup to the trailer, so my co-worker ended up driving me and escorting me back... I can say I safely made it home alive.

The bike got home alive and well too.  I did not drop it or lay it down, technically?  Meaning... I did get a scratch on a piece of plating near the inner part of the tailpipe going around a traffic circle... skimming a curb... it was a side swipe of the curb at stopping speed... wheels/rubber never touched the curb... it looks like only one small piece would need to be replaced and maybe a nut/screw, not the whole tailpipe or anything.  

I'm so noob, so pissed at myself.  Was all going well until that, wasn't even on a busy traffic or on the worst part of the drive back (US-301/ Crain Hwy).  Meh, gah, I'm such a screw up.  Oh well, it's what I get for being impatient and too cheap to rent the 14' UHaul truck.

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/6697/c1e081bf.jpg


----------



## glhs837

Hmm, is that like my Vstrom? Actually a plastic shroud around the exhaust? Is so, a simple fix for that is to just hit it with flat black spray paint. Getting a match might be tough, but you should be able to close enough that most folks would never notice. Sucks to ding a new bike, but dont beat yourself up too bad. Very few folks never mark a bike some way or another.  AS long as you dont do it the same way twice, your learning


----------



## aps45819

Mikeru said:


> Seeing how my bike's first service will be at the ~600 miles mark, I'm going to have to go through all of this again .


FYI - that first service is a $300 oil change


----------



## Mikeru

glhs837 said:


> Hmm, is that like my Vstrom? Actually a plastic shroud around the exhaust? Is so, a simple fix for that is to just hit it with flat black spray paint. Getting a match might be tough, but you should be able to close enough that most folks would never notice. Sucks to ding a new bike, but dont beat yourself up too bad. Very few folks never mark a bike some way or another.  AS long as you dont do it the same way twice, your learning



Unfortunately it's not plastic, its metallic (would probably be cheaper to replace if it were plastic).  I still might be able to paint it with something, going to go around to some stores and see what kind of DIY solutions I can come up with to hide it a little better.



aps45819 said:


> FYI - that first service is a $300 oil change



Wow, WTF?????


----------



## aps45819

Mikeru said:


> Unfortunately it's not plastic, its metallic (would probably be cheaper to replace if it were plastic).  I still might be able to paint it with something, going to go around to some stores and see what kind of DIY solutions I can come up with to hide it a little better.



Satin black Rustoleum


----------



## glhs837

Mikeru said:


> Unfortunately it's not plastic, its metallic (would probably be cheaper to replace if it were plastic).  I still might be able to paint it with something, going to go around to some stores and see what kind of DIY solutions I can come up with to hide it a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, WTF?????



What he means, I think, is that you pay $300 for a lot of checks that you can perform yourself like coolant level, tire pressure, chain adjustment, and the dealer charges you double for the oil and filter, and $80 an hour for the mechanic, when the skill required is about what a trained monkey would be capable of. Of course, they lead you to think it's required that the dealer do it, or no warranty for you, but that's not true.


----------



## Pasofever

We have a closed in aluminum motorcycle trailer it has a place for the front tire and ties down the side of the trailer..easy..


----------



## ShyGirl

Yay!  Sounds like time for a forum group ride!


----------



## glhs837

Pasofever said:


> We have a closed in aluminum motorcycle trailer it has a place for the front tire and ties down the side of the trailer..easy..



You know he already has it home, right? 

And Mike, if you think those checks are beyond you, or just want the confidence booster of an experienced person backing you up, I am sure one of the forum bikers would be willing to help you out. Same for the oil change. Filters can be had on Amazon for cheap, motorcycle oil, if you prefer that over automotive synthetic can be bought at Wal-Mart or Autozone for about 1/2 of what the dealership would charge.


----------



## GWguy

glhs837 said:


> You know he already has it home, right?
> 
> And Mike, if you think those checks are beyond you, or just want the confidence booster of an experienced person backing you up, I am sure one of the forum bikers would be willing to help you out. Same for the oil change. Filters can be had on Amazon for cheap, motorcycle oil, if you prefer that over automotive synthetic can be bought at Wal-Mart or Autozone for about 1/2 of what the dealership would charge.



  We all have hammers and persuaders....  standard equipment.

Mike, if you didn't get one already, get a full shop manual for your bike.  You may not ever need it to rebuild your motor, but it is great reference and how-to.


----------



## aps45819

ShyGirl said:


> Yay!  Sounds like time for a forum group ride!



you can show him how to ride the mini-ninja


----------



## ShyGirl

aps45819 said:


> you can show him how to ride the mini-ninja



woot woot


----------



## desertrat

ShyGirl said:


> Yay!  Sounds like time for a forum group ride!



Way past time. Lets do it!


----------



## Mikeru

glhs837 said:


> What he means, I think, is that you pay $300 for a lot of checks that you can perform yourself like coolant level, tire pressure, chain adjustment, and the dealer charges you double for the oil and filter, and $80 an hour for the mechanic, when the skill required is about what a trained monkey would be capable of. Of course, they lead you to think it's required that the dealer do it, or no warranty for you, but that's not true.



Really?  Ah, the whole voiding the warranty would be the biggest reason I'd be afraid to do it all myself.



glhs837 said:


> You know he already has it home, right?
> 
> And Mike, if you think those checks are beyond you, or just want the confidence booster of an experienced person backing you up, I am sure one of the forum bikers would be willing to help you out. Same for the oil change. Filters can be had on Amazon for cheap, motorcycle oil, if you prefer that over automotive synthetic can be bought at Wal-Mart or Autozone for about 1/2 of what the dealership would charge.



People have told me I should change my own car's oil, but it's always the lack of the tools, a lift, etc. that I've never really seriously considered doing it.

A motorcycle is different, it's definitely something I'll have to consider.  I've gotten like 130 miles on the thing already, and the mileage will only get higher the more comfortable I get at riding.



desertrat said:


> ShyGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Sounds like time for a forum group ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way past time. Lets do it!
Click to expand...


Haha, sounds fun!


----------



## glhs837

Yep, the federal law that makes it so that you cannot be required to use factory parts, as long as you use stuff that meets factory spec also can be used to ensure you have the right to do your own maint, as long as you can prove it was done to factory specs. 

So, if you know the exact procedures, and the torque values involved, and use stuff that meets or exceeds factory spec, and can prove that, no issue. They might talk tough, but federal law, Moss-Magnuson, is on your side.

Magnusonâ€“Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oil changes for cars, most of them, dont require a lift, can be done with ramps that cost about $25-$30, I think, a pan that costs $5, those are of course reusable, and a little knowledge. Tool are a simple socket or wrench set, and, for the first one, a filter wrench. Since filters are always installed hand tight, you should not need the filter wrench after the first time. Takes about 20-30 minutes. Used oil can be taken to the landfill for recycling.


----------



## desertrat

glhs837 said:


> Yep, the federal law that makes it so that you cannot be required to use factory parts, as long as you use stuff that meets factory spec also can be used to ensure you have the right to do your own maint, as long as you can prove it was done to factory specs.
> 
> So, if you know the exact procedures, and the torque values involved, and use stuff that meets or exceeds factory spec, and can prove that, no issue. They might talk tough, but federal law, Moss-Magnuson, is on your side.
> 
> Magnusonâ€“Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Oil changes for cars, most of them, dont require a lift, can be done with ramps that cost about $25-$30, I think, a pan that costs $5, those are of course reusable, and a little knowledge. Tool are a simple socket or wrench set, and, for the first one, a filter wrench. Since filters are always installed hand tight, you should not need the filter wrench after the first time. Takes about 20-30 minutes. Used oil can be taken to the landfill for recycling.



Oh yeah? Come over and do my T Bird next time. 
I know, you said most. I think you need a quadruple jointed arm to reach it.


----------



## glhs837

Some are harder, agreed. SILs late 90s Ford Escort, can be done without a lift, but requires the sacrifice of a little flesh to the the mechanical gods. Have to shove the main wire harness out of the way, and jam your arm down between the shock tower and the engine. Filters on the back of the block, stupid choice. 

My Charger, have to remove a belly pan, but thats only four small bolts, and the filter is right there, hanging down like God intended


----------



## GWguy

I could never figure out why manufacturers insist on putting oil filters on the side of the block mounted sideways, like my GMC.  As soon as you loosen the filter it drips all down the side of the motor and down your arm.

And even tho it's a truck, I still have to jack the thing up to get under it.


----------



## desertrat

glhs837 said:


> Some are harder, agreed. SILs late 90s Ford Escort, can be done without a lift, but requires the sacrifice of a little flesh to the the mechanical gods. Have to shove the main wire harness out of the way, and jam your arm down between the shock tower and the engine. Filters on the back of the block, stupid choice.
> 
> My Charger, have to remove a belly pan, but thats only four small bolts, and the filter is right there, hanging down like God intended



I had to take the right front tire off my Nissan truck and it was so close to the hot cable on the starter it was scary!



GWguy said:


> I could never figure out why manufacturers insist on putting oil filters on the side of the block mounted sideways, like my GMC.  As soon as you loosen the filter it drips all down the side of the motor and down your arm.
> 
> And even tho it's a truck, I still have to jack the thing up to get under it.



Even tho mine is a 4x4 I need to get more clearance. I have ramps tho'.


----------



## glhs837

GWguy said:


> I could never figure out why manufacturers insist on putting oil filters on the side of the block mounted sideways, like my GMC.  As soon as you loosen the filter it drips all down the side of the motor and down your arm.
> 
> And even tho it's a truck, I still have to jack the thing up to get under it.



Quite simple, an engineer who never had to do oil changes thought it made more sense,for packaging, whatever.


----------

